
Samsung data center fire causes outage, errors on smart TVs and phones - lelf
http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/20/samsung-com-outage-sds-fire/
======
PhantomGremlin
Holy crap.

That video is scary. I didn't know that "modern" office buildings could burn
like that.

